# corvette assembly plant



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Anyone been to the Corvette assembly plant at Bowling Green? I helped my son build a Cobra "vette killer" a few years ago and am thinking that seeing how the big kids do it would be fun


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Take along a trade-in......:laugh:. I've heard that with some models the buyer is invited to help/watch with the assembly......


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Just bought a new Expedition so not interested in buying . . just watching!!


----------

